# Cleaning Saws & Blades



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Here is a tip I picked up on cleaning router blades, circular saw blades as well as band saw blades. Take +/- 2 teaspoons of cooking soda ( bicarbonate of soda) & a teaspoon of vinegar in approximately 1 pint of water. Dip the items in the water & leave for about half an hour. Remove & just wipe off the item with a cloth ---- you will be amazed. I now have all my blades spotless as well as with sharpened edges.
From sunny South Africa.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Ronnie. Just last week as I was removing some surface rust from a 12" saw blade, a coworker stated that vinegar would remove the rust/pitch and clean the blade well. I will certainly try this method the next time I need to clean my cutters.
Also, remove bearings prior to soaking router bits. 

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arcola60 said:


> Thanks for the tip Ronnie. Just last week as I was removing some surface rust from a 12" saw blade, a coworker stated that vinegar would remove the rust/pitch and clean the blade well. I will certainly try this method the next time I need to clean my cutters.
> Also, remove bearings prior to soaking router bits.
> 
> Ellery Becnel


use distilled white vinegar....
it's the better of vinegars for this type of work...
keep in mind that it's corrosive...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there any chance that the vinegar and soda would weaken the braze joint where the carbide tips are attached?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> Is there any chance that the vinegar and soda would weaken the braze joint where the carbide tips are attached?


I use Trend blade and bit cleaner...
Turpentine...
Soapy water and a stiff nylon brush...
way too much controversy and I do not like to gamble....

Common braze alloys are about half silver and about a quarter copper and zinc with maybe a little nickel or tin or manganese. (AWS Bag-3, 7, 22, 24, etc.) Chemical attack on copper or cobalt as a pure metal is different than a chemical attack on a metal alloy. Iron corrodes differently than steel which corrodes differently than stainless steel. 

*A quote from Charles McCracken of Freud Inc in regards to cleaning saw blades:*

“Definitely avoid oven cleaner and other caustics. They attack the cobalt binder in the carbide and can lead to carbide failure (translates to tiny missiles of carbide at 100+ mph). Also, Freud and some other brands of blades have a tri-metal brazing foil that uses copper alloy for a cushioning layer. The copper can also be affected by these cleaners (translates to larger missiles of carbide). We recommend soaking overnight in kerosene in a vented container and using a stiff nylon bristle brush to clean. Teflon coated plates will clean up with a soapy cloth (except for the teeth as mentioned earlier). There are commercial blade cleaning products that are not caustic but we don't officially sanction them. I've personally used Simple Green concentrate with good results."

But the people at Simple Green say not to use their product.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Quibble*

"But the people at Simple Green say not to use their product..."

No, what they said was to not _soak_ Carbide in Simple Green, but they _also_ said that their industrial * Extreme Simple Green* was perfect for the job:
Extreme Simple Green

From Simple Green:

_Dear Dan,_

_Thank you for contacting Simple Green and for your interest in our product.
Extreme Simple Green Aircraft & Precision Cleaner is ideal for soaking carbide blades and tips. The product protects corrosion and hydrogen embrittlement.

I hope that this information helps. If you have further questions about this or other Simple Green products or uses, please feel free to contact me via reply email or directly. My contact information is provided below and my regular business hours are Mon thru Fri from 8 -5 Pacific Standard Time.

Thank you again for your inquiry.

Sincerely,
Theresa Provolt
Customer Service and Business Support Manager
Sunshine Makers, Inc./ Simple Green

15922 Pacific Coast Highway
Huntington Beach, CA 92649

562-795-6091
_


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "But the people at Simple Green say not to use their product..."
> 
> No, what they said was to not _soak_ Carbide in Simple Green, but they _also_ said that their industrial * Extreme Simple Green* was perfect for the job:
> Extreme Simple Green
> ...


Thanks...
understood it differently...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you don't mind paying shipping, these guys carry it (Canada and the US)
EXTREME SIMPLE GREEN AIRCRAFT CLEANER from Aircraft Spruce Canada
Acklands also carry it I think...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This is getting easier...
BeechTalk - BT - Simple Green Extreme for Aviation Cost


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Easiest yet! Just got an answer back from Simple Green...

_"Hello Dan,
Thanks for the reply! *Simple Green Pro HD is the retail version of Extreme Simple Green Aircraft & Precision Cleaner.* I’ve attached the Material Safety Data Sheets for both products which includes ingredient information. Currently, Simple Green Pro HD is primarily sold at Home Depot, although it is not exclusive so it can be purchased for resale."





_


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

This post should run for a while. Oven cleaner, 409, laquer thinner, simple green, rockler cleaning kit, trend line cleaing kit, etc. HOW long to soak or do you just spraijy??
Can you use a steel brush or just a brass brush? Can you use a drill press brush? Can you use a grinder wheel brush
OR, should you even clean a blade?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...Readers Digest condensed version.


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

Arcola60 said:


> Thanks for the tip Ronnie. Just last week as I was removing some surface rust from a 12" saw blade, a coworker stated that vinegar would remove the rust/pitch and clean the blade well. I will certainly try this method the next time I need to clean my cutters.
> Also, remove bearings prior to soaking router bits.
> 
> Ellery Becnel


Hi Ellery, sorry my mistake I should have mentioned the removal of the bearing -- yes it must be removed. All my band saw blade, router blades & circular saw blade are like new with having used this solution.


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

fire65 said:


> This post should run for a while. Oven cleaner, 409, laquer thinner, simple green, rockler cleaning kit, trend line cleaing kit, etc. HOW long to soak or do you just spraijy??
> Can you use a steel brush or just a brass brush? Can you use a drill press brush? Can you use a grinder wheel brush
> OR, should you even clean a blade?


Hi, I have tried most of the above without much success. I came across this solution while searching on the net, I tried it & it worked for me. I normally leave the item in a tin, bucket or jar depending on the size of the item to be cleaned. I let it soak for +/- 1/2 an hour & then wipe clean with either a pot scourer or a brass brush. Doing this procedure has saved me on purchasing new blades & router bits as it seems to bring the sharpness back!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ronnie

The old traditional approach for blades caked in resin (from sawing pine,etc) was always a good (overnight) soaking in turpentine or turps substitute followed by a quick brush-over with a nylon fingernail brush. Unfortunately it doesn't work as well on the resins from MDF or modern plywoods, so I now use an aqueous solution not unlike the Trend cleaner referred to by Stick486 above

Regards

Phil


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have used "Mean Green" and gotten great results cleaning, also like a brass brush on my Dremel rotary tool to clean bits and blades. I know nothing about possible harm to the tool, hopefully not harmful but sure does clean.  I buy "Mean Gree" by the gallon at the local dollar store and swiped a old cke pan from DW to soak them in. I like to soak for a few minutes then use the brass brush.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I use CMT tool cleaner...I made the mistake of using my bandsaw with pressure treated wood, one slice through about 12 inches, and it completely coated my blade with pitch gunk. I sprayed the blade at the upper guide and by the time it dripped to the table top it was melting the gunk off. Cleaned easily. Same with the bits, hardly need to wipe and no need for brushing or soaking. I spray some on a rag to wipe down the bearings. Stuff is awesome but will try Ronnie's trick and Stick's white vinegar moonshine...

Good thread, thanks...Nick


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

*vinegar & bicarbonated soda.*



chessnut2 said:


> Is there any chance that the vinegar and soda would weaken the braze joint where the carbide tips are attached?


I have been cleaning all my router bits for +/- 8 months & have had no problems so far. I use the same 3/16" router bit over & over with no problems. I clean the bit after each time of using it. The bit also seems to keep sharp. I have used my band saw & circular saw as often as the router bit & I also clean the band saw & circular saw blade just as often as the router bits ---- no problems. This to me was a great find! no more messy thinners, turps & other cleaning agents such as the clean green that someone had mentioned.


----------

